# Not sure if this has been posted or how true it is?



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://conservative-alliance.org/index.php?topic=5901.0

*HOLDER SAYS NO RIGHT TO POSSESS GUNS*


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

and the best thing is no registration and you keep hitting the link and you can vote as many times as you want!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Over 10 million votes so far, not bad


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Nothing that POS Holder says should surprise anyone.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

skullworks said:


> Nothing that POS Holder says should surprise anyone.


holder is worse than a crook amazing he is even in america to start with.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

That poll has been posted on here before. If you look closely at the link, it says the poll is from 2007. 

Holder is an arrogant a-hole and needs to be removed from office and sent to prison for authorizing Fast and Furious.


----------



## irishoutlaw (Mar 9, 2012)

If any of you guys are NRA members(hopefully everyone on PFF is) you know alot of goverment officials are against gun rights and care only about there own agendas. Including obama. If you love your guns and love your freedoms and want to continue having your rights without a pencil pushing, ahole from washinton changing them. Then i suggest looking into becoming a member of the NRA.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

http://gunowners.org/
*Gun Owners of America* (GOA) is a gun rights organization in the United States with over 300,000 members.[1] They make efforts to differentiate themselves from the larger National Rifle Association (NRA), and have publicly criticized the NRA on multiple occasions for what the GOA considers to be the selling out of the gun rights movement.
The organization has often been in opposition to the NRA in their respective endorsements and ratings of politicians and candidates. For instance, the GOA was outspoken in its opposition to John McCain's 2008 presidential bid, describing his gun-rights voting record as "abysmal, wretched, and pathetic"[2] and rating him with an F- on Second Amendment issues since 2004 as opposed to the NRA's (through its PAC, the NRA-PVF) C+ rating of McCain.[3] The GOA took issue with the NRA over the 2007 NICS Improvement Act.[4]
They have been described by Congressman Ron Paul as "The only no-compromise gun lobby in Washington." This quote from Paul has long been displayed front and center on the homepage of the Gun Owners of America website, and Paul was the only 2008 Presidential candidate to gain an A+ rating from Gun Owners of America.[5]


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Holder is an idiot and may want to make a few phone calls to SCOTUS. They already decided this.


----------



## irishoutlaw (Mar 9, 2012)

Thats intresting information about GOA. I will do some research on them. I was trying to make the point, if people like their rights and freedoms that they have, to stand up and take action before its to late. There are many organizations out there with this type of mission. Everyone needs to find their own which suits them best. AMERICA: Land of the free

IRAQ WAR.....DISABLED VET


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Irish, you bet. The NRA to me has supported too many liberals and Harry Reid for 20 years, I cannot support them any longer...so have to find others that are better for me. Thanks for your Service Sir!


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

FrankwT said:


> Irish, you bet. The NRA to me has supported too many liberals and Harry Reid for 20 years, I cannot support them any longer...so have to find others that are better for me. Thanks for your Service Sir!


The NRA is focused only on the 2nd A. When you begin to add other political issues to the ratings your going to bifurcate your cause and alienate potential supporters. There's many pro 2nd A liberals around, would you rather have them with us or against us?

The NRA has some very shrewd poli-sci majors working for them. They understand that every 2nd A issue they push for is a calculated move on the grand scheme of things. For example, while I would like to see them go after the Hughes amendment of FOPA, I understand that substantively its too risky to try at this time. Furthermore, we need to secure other more basic rights first.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

They have made too many mistakes for me, there are always more than 1 issue in every election so I choose who I support...if that is OK with you. I support other gun rights organizations that more closely agree with my point of view...and do not hold anything against those that support the NRA.
I would not vote for obama if he was pro gun, too many other things I disagree with him on.


----------

